# GT: Game 81 - Clippers @ Grizzlies 4/18



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.









Tues Apr 18
5:00 pm
TV: KTLA
</center>


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Could be one of the most important games and no comments?!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, I don't like the fact I'm hoping we lose this game.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hahaha yeah, i mean i understand how people want us to lose to be in 6th but i mean


id rather get as many wins as possible.....but hey thats just me...but by the looks of 

Sundays game.....i doubt we are gonna be out to win this game....


i should have known when Vin Baker and Walter were gettin extended minutes hahahha




:cheers:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

id like to keep even more guys limited minutes. Ross' back is always hurting him. Brand has lost a little bit from his peak this season. Cassell is just plain old and needs all the rest he can get.

Id really like to see more from mccarty/Baker/Ndong/Singleton/Korolev in order to determine who will get on the playoff roster, not to mention see what these guys can do when given minutes/looks. I was kind of upset that in korolev's minutes he barely got one pass from a teammate...only thing i saw from korolev is his passing skills and ability to take 2 charges on the same guy in the same quarter which was pretty amazing (although one was called)

Most teams around are resting. Detroit, suns, etc. Clippers should be able to. The league cant say its because they think they are a better team then denver as opposed to san antoio/dallas. Because the clippers just are happy with their spot since they are getting HOME COURT ADVANTAGE....the league can blame itself for this stupid seeding rule.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Even if the Clippers win this game against the Grizz, wouldn't the Clipper have to win against Dallas and the Grizz lose to Minne for the Clips to gain 5th?


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

Universal!: Yes, all three of those things would have to happen for the Clips to move up to 5.

As for Korolev, the LA Times now reports he didn't merely tweak but "severely sprained" an ankle Sunday, so don't look for #8...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/clippers/daily_confidential.html



> The NBA has indicated that it will be watching tonight's Clippers vs. Grizzlies game in Memphis very closely. The league made some flawed rules, and is paying the price. The fans are unhappy when they think their team is doing anything other than playing to win, the media is skeptical, and the players and coaches are defensive, but it is what it is.



What is this all about? It is not like the NBA can punish the teams for resting. NBA can only sit back and absorb it. 

Good news though, Maggette is expected to play. It might be good for him to get back into his flow these next 2 games for the playoffs.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

i really do hope dun rests the stars or give them very limitd minutes.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hahah , **** it, let Corey play and Let him shoot alot so we can lose 

hahahahah


well...i think its different losing intentionally than just playing your 2nd and 3rd string 


so the media should stop with that **** they talked about it on PTI too....


PLAYOFFS HERE WE COME!!!! :banana:


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

This game should be nationally televised.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> hahah , **** it, let Corey play and Let him shoot alot so we can lose
> 
> hahahahah
> 
> ...


careful, maggz was shooting well before his hernia..lol. i cant believe we're saying this is a must lose game and we're clipper fans. the irony...lol


----------



## beavertrapper (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm mentioned on some earlier post and I told everyone losing a few games here and there was all part of dunleavy's grand playoff plan...but everyone was ripping me then now listen to the song everyone is singing now...6th seed!! GO CLIPPERS


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

It seems to me that the Clippers are clearly tanking this game. Down by 18 and Brand isn't in...


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

seeing some good stuff from the bench


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

james singleton is quite impressive. i hope dunleavy is taking note of his performance rite now


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

6 point game 4:00 left


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

96-93 memphis 29 secs left


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

What I dont get is everyone complaining on the Phone calls for 570 today about Cassells comments which suggested tanking the final two games to get into the 6th spot... Well.. Duh? Lets see... One team... Home court advantage... Full of injuries, and not the best defensive team in the game... VS a team with no home court, impressive record?

Seems like a no brainer to me... NBA wants it to be diffrent, change the seeding system.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Second round of the playoffs here we come.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Seems like we got what we wanted. :banana:


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Hopefully the Clips don't under rate the Nugs. Even though playing the Nugs with homecourt is much better than playing the Mavs without, it's not going to be easy. Plus if the Clips can get on a roll playing against the Nugs, it'll be a factor against the Suns (most likely) in round 2.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

universal! said:


> Hopefully the Clips don't under rate the Nugs. Even though playing the Nugs with homecourt is much better than playing the Mavs without, it's not going to be easy. Plus if the Clips can get on a roll playing against the Nugs, it'll be a factor against the Suns (most likely) in round 2.


truth in both parts. u can bet nugs are going to take offense of the media's claim taht clips are trying to tank to get the 6th seed so they can play them. nugs were embarassed in all 3 of their losses against the clips so u kno they seek revenge. and cuz nugs and suns have similar playing styles clips should be able to have similar game plan for both


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

We as the fans sure can though. :banana:


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

There certainly are similarites between Denver and Phoenix's games- if EB and Kaman can dominate Camby and whoever's healthy on the Nug's frontline, imagine what the Clips can do to the Suns.

One tricky question: Do the Clips tank against the Mavs? No one wants to close out a season with a L, but Clips could certainly rest some starters. And since the Clips won't meet the Mavs anytime soon in the playoffs, pushing for a W against them won't be a huge benefit.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

universal! said:


> There certainly are similarites between Denver and Phoenix's games- if EB and Kaman can dominate Camby and whoever's healthy on the Nug's frontline, imagine what the Clips can do to the Suns.
> 
> One tricky question: Do the Clips tank against the Mavs? No one wants to close out a season with a L, but Clips could certainly rest some starters. And since the Clips won't meet the Mavs anytime soon in the playoffs, pushing for a W against them won't be a huge benefit.


i say rest all the starters and let the reserve do their thing like they did tonite. i want james singleton and livvy to get as much minutes as possible cuz they are looking damn impressive. dun has to realize james should be somewhere in the rotation next season


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Against Dallas I wish we can see a line-up of Livy, Ewing, Koroleav, Singleton and Baker. All the young players and Baker to see more of him, but i heard that Koroleav was hurt so that sucks to not see him play 30 something minutes in an NBA game.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

man, althought i hate when the Clippers lose....im happy cuz they got the 6th seed 


and home court :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheers: 


and DAMNIT i turn to KTLA at 730pm and NOthing and i checked online and it said the game

started at ****ing 5 damnit so i didnt watch it anyway haha ****!

well...i saw highlights on Clippers.com and hmm by the looks of it James had a good game....


if Corey doesnt come back for the playoffs....then i think James should get some minutes

and just use him for his rebounding..and just shoot when he has good looks.....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

oh and man i want to say what we need to do to win, but **** ima wait for the 1st playoff

game OH MAN OH MAN OH MAN!!! depending how we play...then i will judge :angel: 


and like ive been saying....the Clippers have the 6th seed and they play the Nuggets and blah blah


BUT IF THEY PLAY LIKE THEY HAVE BEEN PLAYING......they are gonna get swept by the Nuggets.....


now if we play like we are capable of, we CAN SWEEP THE NUGGETS :cheers: :cheers: 

but its a big difference....and like i said, it all depends on how the Clippers come out the gate !!!!

MAN CANT WAIT FOR SATURDAY!!!!!!!# :clap: :clap: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

6th seed!

I didn't have the opportunity to catch the 2nd half. The first half wasn't pretty and nothing really stuck out except for McCarty hitting a few shots. I am glad Singleton got to perform and show Clipper fans what he can do when given time. I mean 5 3's is very impressive. I guess the Clippers showed toward the end they might not have been tanking with a close loss.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Sing Sing rulez :biggrin:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Mark Cuban was on The Dan Patrick Show yesterday and he said that he doesnt blame the Clipps for losing to get home court advantage. He said that they are using the system to their advantage, and he'd do it too. More home playoff games = more $$$$$ for the franchise.


----------

